# screwing a lot



## devonwoody (10 Jan 2010)

Put an earth magnet inside your breast pocket and you can have screws in a very handy position to pick up the next.

Sorry the tip didnt come up to your expectations


----------



## mickthetree (10 Jan 2010)

:wink: 

good suggestion, but not recommended for those with pacemakers. :wink:

I tried putting one of my tiny ones on the palm of my hand and the others below. Left my hand feeling very "odd" for the next hour. :?


----------



## big soft moose (10 Jan 2010)

both axminster and screwfix do a belt clip one that you (suprisingly) clip on your belt or waist band - its powerful enough to hold chisels/allen keys etc too which is quite handy


----------



## Sean Hellman (15 Jan 2010)

Great tip, I will be using that one. Must remember not to hug anyone.


----------



## devonwoody (16 Jan 2010)

OK Sean, I'm in Paignton btw, one in N.A, Teignmouth, Plymouth area and west there are a few more so we should be able to do our own bash and bulk purchasing one day soon. :wink:


----------

